# Spraddle leg



## LittleWing (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I got two little ones yesterday and I believe the one has spraddle leg. I used a band aide yesterday and today but she isn't even trying. They will e a week old Sunday and I'm just wondering if I'm doing the right thing and how long this may take. Also is there anything additional I can do? Thanks!


----------



## LittleWing (Jun 21, 2013)

A few more pictures. The bandaide in thi last one is from yesterday which I had to replace because she got it off. 

Thanks!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I would use a small piece of Q-Tip as a "splint" inside the Band-Aid.
But....I've never had this problem....so I really don't know (_ empirically _).
-ReTIRED-


----------

